# What other fourms do you go to?



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I am looking for more info and when I was at the show a bunch of the vendors made mention of other forums about rod building. Where else do you guys hang out and get info?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

spydermn said:


> I am looking for more info and when I was at the show a bunch of the vendors made mention of other forums about rod building. Where else do you guys hang out and get info?


rodbuilding.org and stripersonline rod building section. Bloodydecks is a good west coast site also


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> Bloodydecks


 Some nice finds in the Marketplace..


----------



## Permit53 (Feb 15, 2010)

www.bloodydecks.com is a good one to get a very quick answer to any post.


----------

